# synchronize my Palm M130



## v rose (May 5, 2000)

I have been able to synchronize my Palm M130 with my home computer. I have down loaded the software (Palm OS v4.1) at work and I can not synchronize. I keep geting the following message: 

Desired user has not been configured in the Intellissync of palm computing paltform application. 

What do I need to do???


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

It is important that you do not give two Palm® handhelds the same account name. The HotSync process creates a unique user ID in addition to the username. It is important that no two ID's synchronize to the same user account. If you have given handhelds the same user name, do this:

Go to the Tools menu and select Users. 
In the window that appears, click the New button. 
Create a different user name. 
Find the folder in the Pilot or Palm directory with the old user name. 
Copy (do not move) the files in that folder and place the copies into the folder with the new username. 
Perform a hard reset on the handheld that will use the new user name. Use the end of a paper clip to gently press into the reset hole on the back of the handheld while holding down the power button. 
Perform a HotSync synchronization with the reset handheld. When asked, choose the new user name to synchronize with.



Even if you only have the one user, you may want to try this to create a new user name, to see if it works.

Regards

eddie


----------

